# Mesquite Smoked-- BBQ Beef Ribs



## Chef Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

4-8oz cans tomato sauce
4 cloves of fresh garlic- minced
1 Large  sweet yellow onion- minced
1/2 cup of dark molasses
2 teaspoons of  chili powder
1 teaspoon of cayenne pepper
2 Tablespoon of apple  cider vinegar
2 teaspoons of dry mustard
1 cup of dark brown sugar
2  teaspoons of fresh ground black pepper
1 1/2 teaspoons of allspice
1  1/2 teaspoons of seasoning salt
1 Tablespoon of lemon juice
2 Tablepoons of olive oil

In a medium sized saucepan. Heat the olive  oil, add the onions. Stir until they are cooked and translucent.
Add  the garlic. Cook 3 minutes, Stirring often to keep the garlic and  onions from browning.
Remove the sauce pot from the heat. Stir in the  tomato sauce,molasses. Mix well.
Add the rest of the ingredients.  Stir to fully incorporate the spices and brown sugar.
Place it back  onto the stove. Cook on medium heat stirring often to keep it from  sticking. Taste and adjust the seasonings before finishing it up.
It  will take about 30 minutes for the sauce to thicken up.
Cover and  refrigerate overnight in the fridge.

Chefs Choice Mesquite  Charcoal
Brinkman smoker. Kept it around 225. It got a little hot at  times.
Mopped the sauce on after 2 hours of cooking.
Smoked 5 1/2  hours.
How's my smoke ring?







Munky.


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 20, 2010)

Umm.. yum...

Nice smoke ring, and umm.. you did make enough to share right?


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2010)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chef Munky (Jun 20, 2010)

I always make enough to share..


----------

